# Bottled water or tap?



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just read something in another forum (a dog forum) that made me think. Someone had advised against using bottled water for pets because tap water has floride added to the water, which is good for the teeth. I've been giving my kitten bottled water, since that is what I drink myself, but I'd never thought about the floride issue. I know cats don't drink as much as dogs, so it probably doesn't matter as much either way...but what type of water do you use for your cats?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

You know ... honestly if tap water is good enough for me, its good enough for my cat. I know some people only give cats bottled water but - personally - I think its a waste of money.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Actually, fluoride and chlorine, which are in most tap waters, are toxic to cats. Granted, it's in very small amounts but some studies have shown a possible link to certain health issues with cats but I can't remember which. Also, if you have hard water and a cat prone to crystals, that can be a real problem. 
Since reading up on the possible health risks, I give mine bottled water.
Of course then you have to worry about what kind of plastic containers the water comes in...it's exhausting! :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I give mine bottled water. The tap water here tastes and smells like dirt! I add CET (dental additive) to their water. I never saw them drink water before I did that. It doesn't have any smell that I can detect, but they sure drink their water now.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

I used to give Sebastian only bottled water because I sure as heck don't drink Chinese tap water, and I didn't want him drinking it either. We had a water cooler set up at our old apartment and I'd always fill his bowl from that. Surprisingly, he didn't like it! He preferred to try and get into the toilet or sink for a drink, so I used to mix water in with his food so he'd be taking some in. Now I live in a flat with a water filtration system, so we both drink filtered tap water and Sebastian drinks a whole lot more water now. He just prefers the taste of the tap water, I guess.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

Not all tap water has fluoride--my aunt has to give her kids fluoride supplements because their tap water does not.

Leslie


----------



## newkitty5 (Aug 18, 2008)

Marie, do you think that there is something about the additive that makes the water more attractive to the cats? I was thinking about getting it, but I have literally seen my kitten drink from the dish ONCE in the entire time that I've had him, and it was the night after he was vaccinated so I think something about the vaccinations just made him really thirsty. If you think it makes your cats actually drink more water, though, maybe I'll try it! Is it the aquadent CET product?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Newkitty5 - is your kitten on a wet food diet for the most part? If so, I wouldn't worry about the water issue - as your little furry will be getting most of its water requirements from the food.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

How does the dental additive work?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's C.E.T. AquaDent, you add 1 tsp. to 1 pint of water. It's supposed to help fight against plaque (along with brushing) and freshen their breath. I can tell you it works on their breath, because I share a pillow with Cleo. I know I almost never saw my girls drinking water before I started using it, which is actually why I put off adding it to their water for so long, but Cleo's lovely breath spurred me into trying it. Now I saw all four girls drinking water every day.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Marie, where can I get that? I don't know how soon the ex will be able to bring the kitties to the vet for a serious dental cleaning, so I figured maybe that could be added to their water...at least that way it could maybe slow the growth of tartar. Lucky already has really bad tartar build up on his molars, along with his gums underneath his molars being swollen.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought it from my vet, but it's online also.

http://www.vetmeddirect.com/CET-AquaDen ... medium=cpc

http://www.vetmeddeals.com/aquadent-500 ... 3952fsqti0

http://www.petrx.com/index.asp?PageActi ... rodID=1594


----------



## Briggi (Nov 26, 2008)

Tap =] I know some of my friends love giving their cat boiled water coz the water more tasty (at less has some taste) and their cats love the boiled water.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

does CET AquaDent cloud your water to a milky white after a day?

that's what Four Paws Petdental liquid does, so I stopped using it.
I know it's marketed for dogs, but I called the company and they
said it's fine for cats as well, and a lot cheaper than CET :wink:


----------

